# Modafinil



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Anyone used?

In honours year of uni ATM and really struggling, mainly with motivation to do my courseworks and dissertation, with a full time jobs, kids and training etc. Keep sitting down to get started and just cannot be arsed.

Where can I get it that's not some scam site?


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Pharmacy geoff


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Sphinkter said:


> Anyone used?
> 
> In honours year of uni ATM and really struggling, mainly with motivation to do my courseworks and dissertation, with a full time jobs, kids and training etc. Keep sitting down to get started and just cannot be arsed.
> 
> Where can I get it that's not some scam site?


 Used it and loved it. No come down, no additive sides. Just gives a nice focus type buzz.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Used all the way through summer.

Nothing happened.

Still got.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Sphinkter said:


> Anyone used?
> 
> In honours year of uni ATM and really struggling, mainly with motivation to do my courseworks and dissertation, with a full time jobs, kids and training etc. Keep sitting down to get started and just cannot be arsed.
> 
> Where can I get it that's not some scam site?


 I used it for a while. you forget to eat! but its very effective.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Made me anxious. But improved my capacity to take in information substantially


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Used it for years.

Modalert or Modafinil Is a nootropic. Very useful for study purposes. Be careful though only take this very early in the morning otherwise you'll be at your doctors telling him that you suffer from insomnia. This was used to keep aircraft pilots awake and focused. There are a few out there. Let me know what ones your looking at and i'll do my best to help.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

@Sphinkter

There was a big thread on this a couple months ago - I was put off because I didn't want it to mess up my sleep pattern (it's used to treat narcolepsy :lol: )

After a bit more research though I was swayed. As the guy above said - as long as you take it early enough, it shouldn't do this. Do you usually do your uni stuff after work?

I had a load arrive on Thursday, looking forward to trying it! PM me if you need halp


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Ares said:


> @Sphinkter
> 
> There was a big thread on this a couple months ago - I was put off because I didn't want it to mess up my sleep pattern (it's used to treat narcolepsy :lol: )
> 
> ...


 I got some mate cheers.

I took 150mg on thu before my uni day. I'm day release and it's literally 0900 - 2030 so I'm usually struggling but the modafinil helped keep my going without too much of a buzz. I usually go through 4 cans of monster and I'm still dosing in my after lunch lecture.

i done 200mg before work yesterday because I finish at 1 and was hanging back to do some uni coursework, it did help but I felt a bit anxious so I think I'll stick with 150mg. Also spent about 2 hours doing a bunch of power system load flow equations for a protection study and then realised it was a bag of shite. Struggled a bit to get to sleep last night as well.

i think it will shine leading up to exams and for dissertation writing marathons where I'm gona need to sit down for hours. Right now I'm really just not interested so it doesn't matter what I take lol.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Sphinkter said:


> I got some mate cheers.
> 
> I took 150mg on thu before my uni day. I'm day release and it's literally 0900 - 2030 so I'm usually struggling but the modafinil helped keep my going without too much of a buzz. I usually go through 4 cans of monster and I'm still dosing in my after lunch lecture.
> 
> ...


 I didn't realise but it made a big difference like I said my recall was excellent. But for habits I did it everyday at the same time including on my test day. I didn't realise how much information I had stored. I do half tabs tho I find the full tabs make me anxious and then focus on one subject completely irrelevant to what I'm doing for too long. Lol


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

After chucking this in a drawer and forgetting about it, I tried 50mg last Thursday as I had a big workload, didn't feel a thing. 100mg yesterday as I'd had a pretty shyte sleep and I felt a bit like this an hour after










I felt incredible tbh! Did a few hours of work, cooked & prepped 5 days worth of food, wrote out my financial plan for 2017, cleaned my whole house, read 5 Thrones chapters without stopping (even Bran's boring s**t!) Such clear yet intense focus, much wow. I've read that people get dehydrated on this stuff without realising, but I drink 5-6l of water a day, so this wasn't really an issue at all. No headaches, had a great night sleep, feel great this morning.

Really looking forward to trying it before work tomorrow!


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Ares said:


> After chucking this in a drawer and forgetting about it, I tried 50mg last Thursday as I had a big workload, didn't feel a thing. 100mg yesterday as I'd had a pretty shyte sleep and I felt a bit like this an hour after
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I was hoping for the limitless effect but I just done it before uni and it pretty much just stopped me dosing off or day dreaming all day.

like I said come dissertation time I think it'll shine.

in other news I should really start my dissertation..


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> I was hoping for the limitless effect but I just done it before uni and it pretty much just stopped me dosing off or day dreaming all day.
> 
> like I said come dissertation time I think it'll shine.
> 
> in other news I should really start my dissertation..


 Did you take it on an empty stomach?

When's the diss due, April/May?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Ares said:


> Did you take it on an empty stomach?
> 
> When's the diss due, April/May?


 had it with breakfast. Aye end of April.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> had it with breakfast. Aye end of April.


 Friend of mine started his one week before it was due, fu**ing idiot. I was the polar opposite.. was about a year before :lol:

Tried 150mg yesterday. Won't be doing this again, experienced the same effects as 100mg but with a bout of anxiety and irritability about 10 hours after. It only lasted about an hour, but that's longer than I'd like at all tbh!


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Ares said:


> Friend of mine started his one week before it was due, fu**ing idiot. I was the polar opposite.. was about a year before :lol:
> 
> Tried 150mg yesterday. Won't be doing this again, experienced the same effects as 100mg but with a bout of anxiety and irritability about 10 hours after. It only lasted about an hour, but that's longer than I'd like at all tbh!


 I was ok on 150, 200 made me a bit anxious though.

how did your mate get on with his dissertation lol.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Just about scraped a 3rd :lol:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Ares said:


> Tried 150mg yesterday. Won't be doing this again, experienced the same effects as 100mg but with a bout of anxiety and irritability about 10 hours after. It only lasted about an hour, but that's longer than I'd like at all tbh!


 Pretty much all studies point to 100mg being the point of diminishing returns anyways, any higher than that you get no extra benefit but more side effects. I thought I had fakes at 100mg as I didn't feel anything, but when I upped it to 200mg I was climbing the walls yet still felt no less tired :lol: So they're spot on, just don't work for me.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Pretty much all studies point to 100mg being the point of diminishing returns anyways, any higher than that you get no extra benefit but more side effects. I thought I had fakes at 100mg as I didn't feel anything, but when I upped it to 200mg I was climbing the walls yet still felt no less tired :lol: So they're spot on, just don't work for me.


 What were using them for?

so far I've found 100mg good for dissertation writing, I managed to put 5000 words down in one shift yesterday, 50mg was good for the gym I thought nothing special though.

Tried them for work, they're shite for Monday to Friday when you need to deal with people, if I'm ever going in on a Saturday to check drawings or do reports or something they'd be good.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Ares said:


> Just about scraped a 3rd :lol:


 Haha may as well fail.. I'd fu**ing take Desmond right now though for sure lol.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> What were using them for?
> 
> so far I've found 100mg good for dissertation writing, I managed to put 5000 words down in one shift yesterday, 50mg was good for the gym I thought nothing special though.
> 
> Tried them for work, they're shite for Monday to Friday when you need to deal with people, if I'm ever going in on a Saturday to check drawings or do reports or something they'd be good.


 Just to fight general feeling or tiredness/grogginess throughout the morning and early afternoon. An energy drink does an infinitely better job tbh but then my chest feels horrible if I drink them every day.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Have tried 100mg on two further occasions since (several days apart) and felt nothing.. drugs confuse me, lol

May try breaking a tab into quarters to see if 125 makes any difference next time


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Ares said:


> Have tried 100mg on two further occasions since (several days apart) and felt nothing.. drugs confuse me, lol
> 
> May try breaking a tab into quarters to see if 125 makes any difference next time


 Tbh for what I want it for I'd rather not feel anything I just want to be able to sit down and focus on something for hours on end without fannying about lol.

maybe try Ritalin


----------



## kh4n (Mar 15, 2009)

Some days it's great if it works but some times jack s**t gets done I reckon it depends on your mood and if your surrounded by the right crowd

one thing for sure though had awesome sex whenever I use it


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Makes me twitchy, not a fan. I find an 8mg tablet of ephedrine to give me a lot of mental focus though.


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Makes me twitchy, not a fan. I find an 8mg tablet of ephedrine to give me a lot of mental focus though.


 Is it bad to use that for studies if you suffer from bad anxiety/social anxiety? and can you be addict to it ? withdrawal symptoms?

I love ephedrine too , pre workout it's perfect

Never tried modafinil


----------

